# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  Introducing the Hyrel SDS Heads for Fluids

## Davo



----------


## curious aardvark

so with that conductive paint stuff you could print circuits :-)

----------


## Davo

Probably, yes. We can deposit solder paste already, and print with solder (if there is a channel to contain it while it solidifies - otherwise it runs all over).

----------


## Davo

More detailed instructions:

----------


## lnigra

Just what I'm looking for. How do I get one of these heads? I found nothing on HyRel's website. I want to dispense solder paste from a syringe.

Thanks.




>

----------


## Davo

We actually have a version that takes a solder paste syringe as well. 

I have a lot to do, and the website is on the list. I apologize that it's not up to date with all of our 20+ modular heads. We're working long hours on our next generation of machine, to be formally introduced at RAPID in Orlando this spring.

Please email me, hyrel3d at hyrel3d dot com, for more details and pricing.

----------


## curious aardvark

used some conductive 'glue' to fix keypads on our phones. 
That would work really well.

----------

